# reputable breeders around san francisco, ca area



## sarahl

i've been searching for a reputable maltese breeder for a while now. i'm ecstatic that i've found this message board, because i don't want to get myself into any of the risky buisness of ordering a puppy online. i want to visit the puppies at the breeder's house, but i also want opinions from other maltese owners.

if you could suggest a maltese breeder around the san francisco or bay area, i would be forever grateful.

i was looking at breeders.net and found http://sugarbabiesmaltese.com/ they are located in the bay area. has anyone gotten a maltese from there?

thank you!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> i've been searching for a reputable maltese breeder for a while now. i'm ecstatic that i've found this message board, because i don't want to get myself into any of the risky buisness of ordering a puppy online. i want to visit the puppies at the breeder's house, but i also want opinions from other maltese owners.
> 
> if you could suggest a maltese breeder around the san francisco or bay area, i would be forever grateful.
> 
> i was looking at breeders.net and found http://sugarbabiesmaltese.com/ they are located in the bay area. has anyone gotten a maltese from there?
> 
> thank you![/B]


I don't know this breeder or their dogs but from their website, I would have to recommend looking elsewhere. There are quite a few good show breeders in the area you are looking and that would be your best to get a puppy that has a better chance of meeting the standard and more importantly, is healthy. 

The American Maltese Association has a breeder list and that would be a good place for you to look! 
http://www.americanmaltese.org 

Personally, I would avoid any breeder that brags about 3 lb studs and makes a big deal about 'grand champion sired' That means nothing. Good luck with your search! Feel free to PM me about any questions you might have!


----------



## carrie

i agree with stacy.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> i agree with stacy. [/B]


I was just looking more at the site again and I realized that the tiny girls listed on the site are being bred and I don't like seeing that. I would have to say they are backyard breeders who love their dogs very much but may not have their best interest at heart. 

Again, this is based on info I gathered on their site, I do not know them or their dogs so I cannot say for sure, but I do know that I could never recommend them. So if the owners of Sugar Babies comes on here and gets upset, please know it's not a personal attack! An opinion was asked for and I gave my opinion based on the info provided on your website.


----------



## sarahl

^thank you for helping me. i'd rather be oversafe and not take any chances with a suspicious site. i just wish http://www.americanmaltese.org had a breeder closer to me.


----------



## MandyMc65

> ^thank you for helping me. i'd rather be oversafe and not take any chances with a suspicious site. i just wish http://www.americanmaltese.org had a breeder closer to me.[/B]


I got my Ajax from Richelieu Maltese and they are kind of in that area. Rich Maltese 
I'm not sure if she has any available, but I would check. 

Good luck and let us know!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> ^thank you for helping me. i'd rather be oversafe and not take any chances with a suspicious site. i just wish http://www.americanmaltese.org had a breeder closer to me.[/B]


If there is a breeder within 3 hours, i think you should consider that! I was lucky to find a breeder about an hour away from me and boy, did I ever luck out with the dog I got from her! She is in Coarsegold and you can find her info at http://www.whitecliffmaltese.com 

It's very hard to go wrong with a good show breeder, that's all I can say!


----------



## Carole

A couple hours drive east would be Malta Angels Maltese.

http://maltaangelsmaltese.com/


----------



## mss

I would also suggest the AMA breeder list. There's a breeder in the Sacramento area that impresses me based on what I've read - though I haven't been to a show in years.


----------



## mss

:doh: That's Rijes Maltese in Orangevale http://www.rijesmaltese.com/about.html


----------



## a2z

Zoey came from Kelly's maltese in Corning. 

http://www.kellyco.com/maltese/


----------



## Cosy

I would try Richelieu. THey do have pups available now according to their site.
They are well respected show breeders.


----------



## Carole

> I would try Richelieu. THey do have pups available now according to their site.
> They are well respected show breeders.[/B]


Thatis the best suggestion...of those offered up if she wants....very close to home...and reputible.


----------



## MandyMc65

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=420855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would try Richelieu. THey do have pups available now according to their site.
> They are well respected show breeders.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thatis the best suggestion...of those offered up if she wants....very close to home...and reputible.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

And... that's where Jax came from and he is the best little guy ever! Absolutely handsome and great temperment, although I'm probably a little bias! 

I would recommend calling her instead of emailing, I found it was the easiest way to contact her!


----------

